# Your Choice ! ! ! !



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys Starting this week im going to buy 1 light a week between $50 and $200 for 20 weeks just so i can do demo videos for every one the companys ill be buying from are Whelen,Star SVP,Sound Off & Sho-Me. So i want you guys to tell me what i should get first and post the lights you want demos on ! ! ! ! ussmileyflag


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

what colors would you be buying?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;738327 said:


> Hey Guys Starting this week im going to buy 1 light a week between $50 and $200 for 20 weeks just so i can do demo videos for every one the companys ill be buying from are Whelen,Star SVP,Sound Off & Sho-Me. So i want you guys to tell me what i should get first and post the lights you want demos on ! ! ! ! ussmileyflag


Since you have extra $ to blow... shoot some my way... "I'll Be Your Friend!" 

Why don't you see if you can get into the light business... Become a rep for Whelen... I'm sure you'd be good at it.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirsch;738497 said:


> Since you have extra $ to blow... shoot some my way... "I'll Be Your Friend!"
> 
> Why don't you see if you can get into the light business... Become a rep for Whelen... I'm sure you'd be good at it.


im working my way up im just a saleman for admirals fire and safety now but hope to be the northeast whelen rep


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

andyman0291;738376 said:


> what colors would you be buying?


red and/or amber


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Can one run flashers in the factory marker lights on the roof? It might be cool to have them alternate in a row across the roof, or go from the outside in, or the inside out, you get my drift I am sure.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

JDiepstra;738783 said:


> Can one run flashers in the factory marker lights on the roof? It might be cool to have them alternate in a row across the roof, or go from the outside in, or the inside out, you get my drift I am sure.


1 Get yourself some led lamps to replace the incandescent one's in the marker lights.
2 Get yourself some kind of led flasher. (sho-me arrow type if you want them to sequence)
3 Pull down your headliner and cut all the positive feeds and rewire them to said led flasher.
Voila....flashing marker lights.
Or buy some cheapo led 194 lamps on E-bay like I did and eventually (since they're garbage) all the lights will start to randomly flash. They have since been replaced with lamps from Autozone and no longer flash.
Don't know if the sho-me flasher has steady burn so you might have a little more work ahead of you if you want them to be steady on too.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

a minor short in the wires to the marker lights will also make them flash in a strange pattern. Just be careful and watch the spot real close because your truck may just catch on fire!:yow!:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

TIR 6 and TIR 3


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*strobe*

Thanks for the light fiafightdude, Put the faster strobe on my tractor it sees road travel year around and took the strobe form it and added it to my atv, (a pic is in the atv form). Interested in some led strobes lin3 in the future to add to my tractor. Red to the rear for moving it on the highway


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i'd liek a good review on the ghost


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

dissociative;746187 said:


> i'd liek a good review on the ghost


10-4...................


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I've read so many on line reviews ....

This is what I'd like to read/see;

-Test with a device which measures light output from 10', 100', 1000'
-Have a baseline light which all lights are compared to. For instance; take a 55watt halogen most everyone can figure that out.
-Type of plastics used ie. uv treated, crack resistant
-ease to figure out dimensions 
-heat output and once again compare it to a 55wat halogen and the melting point of automotive light lens plastic from 1/4", 1/2", 3/4", 1" away from material
-Indicate an abuse factor. Ie. water submersion, salt spray, vibration, impact


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

scottL;746433 said:


> I've read so many on line reviews ....
> 
> This is what I'd like to read/see;
> 
> ...


But every one needs a good video


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;746508 said:


> But every one needs a good video


Day and Night Video's... Lets see if they wash out or not!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;738783 said:


> Can one run flashers in the factory marker lights on the roof? It might be cool to have them alternate in a row across the roof, or go from the outside in, or the inside out, you get my drift I am sure.





massfirefighter;739031 said:


> 1 Get yourself some led lamps to replace the incandescent one's in the marker lights.
> 2 Get yourself some kind of led flasher. (sho-me arrow type if you want them to sequence)
> 3 Pull down your headliner and cut all the positive feeds and rewire them to said led flasher.
> Voila....flashing marker lights.
> ...


That is an awesome idea!! I don't have markers on any of my trucks roofs, never liked them, but now I kindof wish I did!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

any luck on putting a review/video together for the new Star SVP mini led bar? any other led mini bars you thinking about testing?

thanks


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

test some sound off lights. i have alot of there stuff and love em.


----------

